# Wish you were here.....



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Honestly we do occasionally get sun up here!! :runaway:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

love the velvet blue dude :thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

stunning colour in the sun that!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers 


I agree its a nice color..........  when we get a sun!



now it's raining again


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Looking good Mike.

What filter are you using in the last shot?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

turbob12 said:


> Looking good Mike.
> 
> What filter are you using in the last shot?


A K&N same as all the others 

Nice car... dont ever change it


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ LOL!!   

beaten me to a comedy reply!



turbob12 said:


> Looking good Mike.
> 
> What filter are you using in the last shot?


Nothing too fancy, just a circular polariser to knock off some of the reflections.

I avoided too much photoshop post-processing, 
so just a gradient ramp to make the blue darker/bluer (which i could have done with a filter, since i have a 58mm blue gradient sky filter), and just little more brightness on the car to lift it from the background. Subtle but the result i think came out quite nice.


althought i was avoiding any photoshop work..... really i should have done something about the wildlife stuck to the bumper though :chairshot


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

such a good looking r32!


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in love with your GT-R awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

great colour, dont see many like that around


----------

